# Post your favotite Far Side cartoons.



## Muhammed (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll start, this a funny one.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## mamooth (Apr 23, 2015)

I still always say "cat fud".


----------



## mamooth (Apr 23, 2015)

And this


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## dblack (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 23, 2015)

Way too many come to mind but having been vegetarian for more than 35 years, this is just one of my faves -






I'm always on the side of the animals so










And I like snakes so this one


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 23, 2015)

Enjoy the OD

The far side on Pinterest Gary Larson The Far Side and Far Side Co


----------



## boedicca (May 9, 2015)




----------



## hjmick (May 9, 2015)

dblack said:


>




I don't think this is a Larson, looks more like a Kliban to me...


----------



## dblack (May 9, 2015)

hjmick said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Indeed. Glad someone noticed.


----------



## hjmick (May 9, 2015)

dblack said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



I'm a big fan of the single panel comic. Started with Wilson and Addams, then Kliban and Larson. It's a talent few have mastered.


----------



## Capstone (May 9, 2015)




----------

